# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  heute gabs Frosch zu essen

## schiene

Wir haben heute mal wieder Frösche gegessen.1KG im Asiashop kostet 10 Euro.Hab sie diesmal in eine Knoblach/Kräuter/Zitronen/Pfeffermarinade eingelegt und dann kurz in der Pfanne gebraten.











und so schauen sie fertig aus,bon appetit

----------


## Daniel Sun

Sie mögen ja schmecken, aber irgendwie wiederstrebt irgendetwas in mir Froschschenkel zu essen...aber dennoch guten Hunger!

----------


## schiene

> Sie mögen ja schmecken, aber irgendwie wiederstrebt irgendetwas in mir Froschschenkel zu essen...aber dennoch guten Hunger!


probiere es mal,schmeckt echt gut und so unappetitlich schauen sie ja nun auch nicht aus!!

----------


## Daniel Sun

Nee, man muß ja nicht alles im Leben probieren....außerdem, wie bereits gesagt, irgendetwas in mir streubt sich dagegen...

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Froschschenkel sind lecker !
und gehören zum Standard eines halbwegs guten Chinesen Restaurant`s in Asien
dazu gehörten noch Schildkröten - und Haifischflossensuppe
nix ekelhaftes , nix Isaan Käfer   ::  

wir haben die Schenkel auch ab und an auffem Grill
ist aber so das wir mittlerweile wieder 
Hähnchenkeule ( Drumsticks ) und spare ribs 
mit verschiedenen Sossen zum dippen vorziehen 
( zum reinbeissen und satt werden )

----------


## schiene

> ...Froschschenkel sind lecker !
> und gehören zum Standard eines halbwegs guten Chinesen Restaurant`s in Asien
> dazu gehörten noch Schildkröten - und Haifischflossensuppe
> nix ekelhaftes , nix Isaan Käfer   
> 
> wir haben die Schenkel auch ab und an auffem Grill
> ist aber so das wir mittlerweile wieder 
> Hähnchenkeule ( Drumsticks ) und spare ribs 
> mit verschiedenen Sossen zum dippen vorziehen 
> ( zum reinbeissen und satt werden )


ist ja auch nicht unbedingt das Essen für jeden Tag.Spare Rips hingegen könnte ich jeden Tag essen

----------


## Willi Wacker

...hier sind unsere - King Size -   ::

----------


## schiene

oh jaaaa,die schaue lecker aus.Legst du sie vorher in eine Marinade ein oder grillst du sie "naturbelassen"??

----------


## Willi Wacker

...macht meine Angetraute
ist so was in der Art
Knoblach/Koriander/Zitrone/Chilli/Pfeffer - Marinade   ::

----------


## Erich



----------

13 Kreaturen mussten für das Kilo sterben......   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Widerlich....da vergeht mir der Appetit!

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Widerlich....da vergeht mir der Appetit!


...stimmt,
aber geh hier in D. mal auf oder in einen Schlachthof
da isst du drei Wochen oder länger kein Schnitzel mehr   ::

----------


## Didi-K

[quote=Willi Wacker]


> Widerlich....da vergeht mir der Appetit!


...stimmt,
aber geh hier in D. mal auf oder in einen Schlachthof
da isst du drei Wochen oder länger kein Schnitzel mehr   :: [/quote:2fsxo1qk]
Wenn man abnehmen will, reicht es manchmal schon, ein Restaurant durch die Küche zu betreten ...  :cool:

----------

Igite, dann lieber Fastfood.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Igite, dann lieber Fastfood.


...geh mal dort hin wo sie das Hackfleisch für einen "Burger" schlachten   ::

----------

Meinte ja keinen Froschburger.  :: 

Chinesen kannst auch nicht trauen, verschwanden einige Hauskatzen und Hunde bei uns.

Wat kann man noch essen. Vegetarier werden?

----------


## Erich

> Wat kann man noch essen. Vegetarier werden?


Und was soll dann die Nahrung fressen, wenn du ihnen das Grünzeug wegfutterst?   ::

----------


## schiene

und fürs nächste Froschessen gibts die passenden Teller

----------


## TeigerWutz

> und fürs nächste Froschessen gibts die passenden Teller


Weil wir damit auch beim optischen sind:

Hühnerflügerln gehören so angerichtet...



Würsteln kann man auch so trapieren:



...und zum schluß noch > anregung für ne _grill-hot-dog halterung_:



Gruß TW

----------


## wein4tler

TigerWutz, hast Du das in Deinem Restaurant auch so serviert? Muss dann ein großer Run drauf gewesen sein.

----------

